# which is a better choice for stary up career? jobs in Dubai or jobs in Abu Dhabi?



## Alvin Dale (Jul 21, 2012)

I am coming to UAE by mid-september. I was given several advices from friends living and working in UAE and according to some, Abu Dhabi is most promising compared to Dubai.

Any thoughts guys?
Im from the Philippines by the way and its my first time to work and live abroad. I guess Im taking chances to see what the world has to offer. :-D

Thanks.


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Alvin, 

To be honest, the Emirates is really not the best place to start a career. From what I've seen, most advertisements for professional jobs here want expats with some level of experience. That being said, there's Filipinos almost everywhere in the UAE - a friend of mine went to a predominantly Filipino/a Catholic Church in Al Ain. 

Dubai would be a better bet than AD if you want things to do on the weekend, in my opinion.


----------



## Alvin Dale (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Ladynotingreen. 
Well, i am an experiebced customer service manager here in the Philippines for 6 long years. I ibtent to get into sales and marketing when I get to Dubai by first week of september. :-D
I appreciate the ibfo. Wish me the best luck!


----------

